# New "Eureka" next week



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

I don't know if its a stand-alone holiday special or the second half of the season beginning, but it's definitely a new episode.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Eureka and Warehouse 13 are having holiday specials on Tuesday.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Eureka and Warehouse 13 are having holiday specials on Tuesday.


Woohoo!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The WH13 special was cute and fun. "Santa is a bad***!"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

windracer said:


> The WH13 special was cute and fun. "Santa is a bad***!"


Funny, I thought it was painful to watch. Just awful. Like they were trying to mash together an episode of Eureka and an old-fashioned Christmas special, but not trying very hard.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm not saying it's going to be a classic up there with "Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer" and "The Year Without a Santa Claus" but it was fun. I thought Judd Hirsch did great as Artie's dad.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

windracer said:


> I'm not saying it's going to be a classic up there with "Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer" and "The Year Without a Santa Claus" but it was fun. I thought Judd Hirsch did great as Artie's dad.


Oops, sorry, I was thinking of Eureka. Haven't seen W13 yet.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I thought the series was restarting but this looks like it is not yet.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

OK, I watched W13, and yes, it was very enjoyable.

After the abomination that was Eureka, I was afraid to watch W13. Glad to be surprised!

"You're going to Hell."

"I KNOW!!!"


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

windracer said:


> I'm not saying it's going to be a classic up there with "Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer" and "The Year Without a Santa Claus" but it was fun. I thought Judd Hirsch did great as Artie's dad.


Rudolph?? I hate Rudolph!! 'Always have. That, and It's a Wonderful Life. 'Worst movie Jimmy Stewart ever made, if you ask me, although admittedly that's not saying much. He made so very few bad movies.

Bad or not, however, I want to take a look at the Eureka episode. I hope it's on the TiVo in the theater. I know it isn't on the one in the living room, because without my knowing it, the UPS serving the TiVo in living room took a nosedive on Sunday some time around noon. I didn't find out about it until I turned on the TV in the living room around 23:30 last night.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

lrhorer said:


> Rudolph?? I hate Rudolph!! 'Always have. That, and It's a Wonderful Life. 'Worst movie Jimmy Stewart ever made, if you ask me, although admittedly that's not saying much. He made so very few bad movies.


Grinch much?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

windracer said:


> Grinch much?


Bah! Humbug!! 

Actually the Grinch I always loved, and I would have enjoyed 'Wonderful Life if Lionel Barrymore had been indicted for fraud and money laundering. At the very least, he could have come down with Hemmoroids, or been given a nasty dose of "clap" from dallying with his housekeeper.

Even as a kid, though, I thought Rudolph was goofy, and I hated the song. OTOH, A Christmas Carol has long, long been one of my favorite stories, and there are at least a half-dozen different movies based on the book that I have enjoyed thoroughly. The 1970 musical adaptation "Scrooge" is one of my very most favorite films. I try to take time to watch it every year. I saw it when it first came out in theaters, and loved it immediately. I was - ahem - a little younger back then.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The Eureka thing is still playing. You should be able to record it again.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

It will be shown all month long!


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> The Eureka thing is still playing. You should be able to record it again.


The theater TiVo caught it on Tuesday. I watched it last night. 'Kinda cute, I thought.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> After the abomination that was Eureka, I was afraid to watch W13.


I didn't think it was that bad. The plot surrounding the jet-powered sleigh was weaker than usual, but I thought it had enough camp and heart to be worth the time to watch it.

Why Santa was trying to sneak the H2 out of GD escaped me, though, and how he woud have been caught if he were as magical as he was supposed to me is a puzzle.


----------

